

Ask HN: Can calc() be faster than static % - batjaa

I just made a little test to compare how slow calc() is comparing to an assigned % width.<p>But my test would show that calc() is much more faster. I can&#x27;t believe it and think I made a mistake somewhere.<p>If you have the time please checkout and point where I made a mistake. If there&#x27;s no mistake I would say calc() is truly much faster.<p>git: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;batjaa&#x2F;compare-calc
======
detaro
I'd guess calc is executed after your timer ended and therefore doesn't
register in your measurement.

